# Create Simple 3D Halloween Hologram with PVC/Glass sheet, TV and Floating Skull video



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

This illusion is called a "Pepper's Ghost".


----------



## Anne Honymous (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks, you big walking carpet 
I'd never heard of that name but after your responce I had to wiki it. 
This John Henry Pepper gives a name to the history of the illusion which just happens to have a very seasonal theme .
FYI "big walking carpet" is a S.W. quote.
Have a dead good Halloween


----------



## Anne Honymous (Oct 15, 2013)

*Here is a link to another floating head video. *
Is not bad and added to a portfolio of heads, it wouldn't look out of place.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrB5G2q9Il8


----------

